# getting new keys made?



## olgrecords (Jul 21, 2005)

i lost my keys to my altima, steering wheel is locked, tow truck can fit in my apartments lot, and nissan needs my car. lock smith is too expensive, i thought that you could call in your vin #. but nissan says they need my car there. anyone know?


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

Its difficult since the original keys have a chip inside them. So they can only start the car. And the dealer charges you about $200 or more for getting a new key. But there is another way though....


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

you should have a tag with a number on it. Check in your owners manual folder. that tag is the key code you need to get a new key. Nissan doesnt need the car.


----------



## olgrecords (Jul 21, 2005)

i think i know what your talking about as far as that tag goes. I remember it had the vin # and some other #'s on it. Well here is my only solution right now. call nissan give them my vin #. Get the key made so i can unlock the door and wheel. then i can roll the car out and hopefully the tow truck can get it and tow it to nissan so they can program it. luckily i have triple A. today is going to be a hassle. Thanks for the info.


----------

